# Phragmipedium Dragon’s Light 4n



## Erythrone (Mar 12, 2016)

(Twilight 'Rising Rocket' 4N x China Dragon 'Inferno' 4N)



Phragmipedium Dragon’s Light 4n web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


Phragmipedium Dragon’s Light 4n 2 web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 12, 2016)

Beautiful plant and pics.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## troy (Mar 12, 2016)

Great color!!!


----------



## Silvan (Mar 12, 2016)

Colour is great! Let's hope that the toothyness won't be as present on the second flower.
Have you changed anything since the last time it bloomed?


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 12, 2016)

Love the colors and shape. I am guessing this is a fairly large plant?


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 12, 2016)

Now this is a cool red


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 12, 2016)

Awesome red!


----------



## abax (Mar 12, 2016)

Whoa! When that pic popped on my screen, I took a deep
breath. I love everything about it.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 13, 2016)

Yay besseae hybrids. You are lucky to have Russel and JP in your region.


----------



## trdyl (Mar 13, 2016)

Lovely!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 13, 2016)

I thought toothiness was common in 4ns.
I guess not available in US (from NYEric's comment)?


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 13, 2016)

Silvan said:


> Colour is great! Let's hope that the toothyness won't be as present on the second flower.
> Have you changed anything since the last time it bloomed?



Not really


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 13, 2016)

Migrant13 said:


> Love the colors and shape. I am guessing this is a fairly large plant?



Yes.... the new growth is much larger than the previous one and since the plant is not fully mature I am expecting a very large plant in a few years...


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 13, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae hybrids. You are lucky to have Russel and JP in your region.




Actually I got it from Earl and Phyllis, so the plant is fully American!


----------



## Heather (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice color. I'm really jonesing for a nice red Phrag lately...


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 13, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 13, 2016)

Incredible color and love the form.


----------



## eaborne (Mar 14, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 14, 2016)

Well, you won't be getting them from Orchidbabies any more. Check with Marilyn or another STF member, we bought a bunch from them when they closed.


----------



## Hamlet (Mar 15, 2016)

Great colour, great photos.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Mar 20, 2016)

Wow!


----------

